# Thanks Eve Humor



## sawhorseray (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 25, 2020)

lol! Good ones!


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 25, 2020)

All good ones.  But i have to single out the Alice Kramden.  How clever.  I wonder how many won't get the reference.  LOL.  Thanks.  Happy Thanksgiving and stay safe.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 26, 2020)

Whole lot of funny ones Ray, but I love the blisters from the broom one.   
Gary


----------



## Hank R (Nov 26, 2020)

All good ones  can not pick the best one.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 29, 2020)

JLeonard
 thanks for the like.  Very appreciated.


----------

